

New Data on the Effectiveness of Alcoholics Anonymous - skmurphy
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/ten-miles-square/2014/12/new_data_on_the_effectiveness053125.php#

======
mtmail
I would fail horribly because core of the 12 step program is religious. That's
the part I never see on television. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve-
step_program#Twelve_Step...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve-
step_program#Twelve_Steps)

~~~
zafka
One does not have to fail because of the religious overtones. Luckily one of
the early members was agnostic, and forced the issue of using the wording "God
as we understand him". I do agree that there is social pressure in AA to admit
to a belief in a "GOD", it is not required, and there are many members who
state their atheism or agnosticism.

Even the hard core believers follow the party line and tell people it is fine
not to believe at the beginning, with the understanding that eventually as one
gets sober, they will come to believe. People are told that it is fine to use
the group as a higher power.

I have met a lot of people who belong to AA who are quite anti-religious and
they do quite fine in AA. They take what they can use, and leave the rest.

For another interesting outside look at AA, check out what Charlie Munger has
to say, I found it quite interesting.

------
skmurphy
summary of findings by a professor of psychiatry and behavioral medicine at
the Stanford University School of Medicine:

AA significantly increased the likelihood of abstinence at 3 month and 15
month follow-up even when self-selection bias is not a factor.

More at
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/acer.12557/pdf](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/acer.12557/pdf)

Context
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/06/09/h...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/06/09/heres-
proof-that-alcoholics-anonymous-is-just-as-effective-as-professional-
psychotherapies/)

